# JIGNPOP 9/15 days trip on the Excel is around the corner



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

The long waited 9/15 days trip on the Excel sponsored by JIGNPOP is just around the corner. 
Most fishermen including fishermen overseas fly to Cabo San Lucas on Jan 24 and the Excel will arrive at Cabo San Lucas on Jan 25.

It looks we start to fish Clarion Island as fishing has been great there recently though Capt Justin will decide where to go depending on fishing situation.

They usually catch 4 - 5 cow in 200 lb - 300 lb a day on long range boats fishing there. I expect we will have many tackle failure to land a cow, but I also expect to catch one or two yft over 200 lb each day on our trip as we have some very experienced popping fishermen with right tackle. 

It takes about 36 hours from Cabo San Lucas to Clarion Island. If we fish Clarion Island for the whole trip, we have about 6 days fishing. 
It takes about 16 hours from Clarion Island to Hurricane Bank.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Sounds wonderful Kil,

One of them "Bucket List" trips indeed.

What does a trip like that run to board the boat including tip but, not counting plane fair.. (for future reference)

Please video some of the fish'n and not only just the catch'n. We learn alot from watchin the cast'n, Popp'n, Jigg'n, live bait'n too...

Have a wonderful time...

The _"Dreamin Someday"_ Hog


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Once again go get em!!! Can not wait to see the report and some pictures!!! FISH ON Kil!!!


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

hog said:


> Sounds wonderful Kil,
> 
> One of them "Bucket List" trips indeed.
> 
> ...


Our trip cost about $4200 excluding fuel surcharge/Mexican permit ($350) plus tip. The extra cost is airfare to/from Cabo San Lucas and two night staying at a Hotel and meal in Cabo San Lucas. Other miscellaneous expenses are taxi fare from/to airport and drinks (soda/beer) on the boat.

We are going to take lots of pictures and videos. I plan to use GoPro with head band.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

So basically 5500 will take care of everything excluding airfare to/from cabo............that some major money, but when you think about it, 9 days on the boat, some major fishing and catching, fantastic scenery, great accommodations, great captain and crew............that's ALOTTA money, but definitely on my fishing 'bucket list'


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*Jan 24*
Seven of us left Newark Airport for Cabo San Lucas on the same plane today.










*tax on reels at Los Cabos Airport*

We didn't have any problem to go through check-in point in Newark Airport, but Mexican security checking guys gave us hard time. They say we have to pay tax for reels more than 4 reels.
They charge 16 percent tax and Capt Jimmy the Greek had to pay $60 for his Shimano 50 reel.
I found out David from NC paid the tax for his reel too. I traveled all over the world and this is the first time they charge tax for fishermen's reels.

*Terminal I and Terminal II*

I thought there is only one terminal at Los Cabos. 
We arrived at Terminal I and I waited guys from Japan and Korea at Terminal I.
But I found there is Terminal II and most flights from Los Angeles arrive there.
The problem is the distance from Terminal I and Terminal II is over half mile walk.

*taxi fare from the airport*

It is funny they charge 80 lb for a whole van to Whyndahm Hotel at Terminal I and they charge $105 for a whole van at Terminal II.










I am very relieved Konishi san of Carpenter and Ajiji san from Japan and Jin and his friend finally showed up. I was very concerned because I couldn't contact them.
But one check-in luggage which contains reels didn't arrive with them. They say the luggage would arrive tomorrow afternoon after we leave on the Excel.
You got to put your reel in carry-on bag. I learned the lesson when I fished Fiji.

Nice view of the harbor from the balcony of Whyndahm Hotel.









We had a great time while having dinner together at Capt Tony restaurant.










We are informed the Excel would arrive at Cabo San Lucas around 9:30 am tomorrow.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Full report will follow later.

Scott's 251 lb cow using 350g Black Hole Cape Cod Special jigging rod and Avet Hoo-X filled with 80 b FinS braid.
He said he used over 35 lb drag without harness and the fight last about 30 minutes.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

new style of railing


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*Jan 30*

After fishing late last night and taking shower, I had a good sleep. I am fresh now to battle big tuna.
We are having breakfast all together and the Excel cruise slowly for any sign of bird activity. It is still windy, but light wind is expected from tomorrow.

I watched Konishi san of Carpenter fight whole time while taking pictures and video. His ability to fight and using heavy drag dramatically shorten fighting time. He used long 8' prototype rod. but he still managed to land 150 - 160 lb in 15 minutes. I don't doubt he can land even 200 plus lb yft on a popping rod in short time. I can't wait to watch he fights a 200 plus lb yft on a popping rod on this trip.


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Nice report Kil. Tear 'em up


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

so when people get all that meat, where the heck do they freeze it at haha


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

The trip is finally over and I am in NJ now.
It took whole day to upload pictures of the trip.

10 fishermen flew to Cabo San Lucas from the East Coast and we met Jin and Shin from Korean and Konishi san of Carpenter and Ajichi san from Japan at the Los Cabos airport.
I know everyone from the East Coast personally except Robert who flew to San Diego from Boston. They are all hardcore fishermen.

The last time I visited Cabo San Lucas was when I fished 7 days on the Searcher years ago. The Searcher and the Q105 were fishing out of Cabo San Lucas in winter then.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

On the next day we took a panga to get to the Excel which anchored outside the harbor.






















































The first thing we noticed on the boat was banana. I think the Excel believes banana bring good luck. I had to eat lots of banana everyday to get rid of them.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

By 1:00 pm, the Excel left Cabo San Lucas for fishing destination. 


















fishermen from Korea. Jin and Shin










Orientation by Capt Justin. Capt said we were going to fish off Tres Maria Island as fishing report from the Islands are good while fishing off Clarion Island slowed down.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We had plenty of time to prepare tackle until tomorrow morning. I saw lots of spinning reels and light tackle which are unusual for 15 days trip.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

very nice . thanks for sharing


----------

